# My new Sugar Gliders



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

These guys arrived on Sunday and I couldn't be happier with them!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They are sweet


----------



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> They are sweet



Thank you  they're great fun!


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awww! They are absolutely adorable, congratulations! I am the designated glider-sitter for my friend's two Sugar Gliders and I just love those little guys. :flrt:


----------



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

Melissa88 said:


> Awww! They are absolutely adorable, congratulations! I am the designated glider-sitter for my friend's two Sugar Gliders and I just love those little guys. :flrt:


Thanks 

Love the Woma in your pic by the way :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Cute! <3


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

do you think you will get any more gliders nick? i have 3 and getting more later in the year


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome gliders.:2thumb:


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

So cute :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are ridiculously cute. What are gliders like temperament-wise?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

My new leu baby is ready to come home at the end of the month :flrt: I can't wait I am visiting her next week. 

Ron they are all different I have one grey one that loves attention and wants to always be with you and then my other white faced one wants nothing to do with you and its really skittish and crabs all the time. Both were raised from babies by me and treated the exact same way with the same amount of attention. They have different parents though so I think that plays a big part. Hopefully my new leu will turn out to be more like my grey one!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> My new leu baby is ready to come home at the end of the month :flrt: I can't wait I am visiting her next week.
> 
> Ron they are all different I have one grey one that loves attention and wants to always be with you and then my other white faced one wants nothing to do with you and its really skittish and crabs all the time. Both were raised from babies by me and treated the exact same way with the same amount of attention. They have different parents though so I think that plays a big part. Hopefully my new leu will turn out to be more like my grey one!


Cheers for that, mate- I'm not planning to get any, just curious!


----------



## marc20 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been looking into these and have red a fair amount of conflicting information on them.
I have a few questions if you don't mind answering them;
1) some say they make grate pets and love to interact with people others say there a pain in the :censor:
Does this vary between individuals?
2) do they make lots of noise (shouting etc)? 
3) iv read that the tend to get lots of heath problems is this true? I did read you should add supplements to there diet (calcium and multi vit) so this should prevent this right? 

Sorry to be a pain but best ask someone who keeps them 

Thanks


----------

